# PHP missing shared objects



## janroc (May 7, 2014)

Hi,

Anyone know how I can fix the below missing shared objects? PHP is working ok, but I don't want to see this messages. I use pkg(8) and want to use ports, if it's possible to fix this error with pkg(8).

```
[root@~]# php -v
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/xmlwriter.so' - Shared object "libxml2.so.5" not found, required by "xmlwriter.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/simplexml.so' - Shared object "libxml2.so.5" not found, required by "simplexml.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/dom.so' - Shared object "libxml2.so.5" not found, required by "dom.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/xmlreader.so' - Shared object "libxml2.so.5" not found, required by "xmlreader.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/gd.so' - Shared object "libfreetype.so.9" not found, required by "gd.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525/xml.so' - Shared object "libxml2.so.5" not found, required by "xml.so" in Unknown on line 0
PHP 5.4.27 (cli) (built: Apr 23 2014 07:03:17)
Copyright (c) 1997-2014 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.4.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2014 Zend Technologies
[root@netmon ~]# pkg info xmlwriter
pkg: No package(s) matching xmlwriter
```


----------



## janroc (May 7, 2014)

I tried `pkg install -f freetype2 libxml2 pixman freeglut libxcb`. Same problem, all php* reinstalled.

```
Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
Checking integrity... done
[1/5] Reinstalling freetype2-2.5.3_1... done
[2/5] Reinstalling libxml2-2.8.0_4... done
[3/5] Reinstalling pixman-0.32.4_1... done
[4/5] Reinstalling freeglut-2.8.1_1... done
[5/5] Reinstalling libxcb-1.10_1... done

# pkg info php*
php5-5.4.27_1
php5-mysql-5.4.27_1
php5-session-5.4.27_1
php5-snmp-5.4.27_1
php5-sockets-5.4.27_1
php5-xml-5.4.27_1
```


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2014)

You seem to have some stuff leftover from a botched textproc/php5-xmlwriter install. Try reinstalling it. After it successfully installed you can remove it again if you don't really need it.


----------

